# 2nd Warhammer army?



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

I would like some help in choosing my second Warhammer army. I know that Orcs and Goblins are unpredictable and often uncompetitive and often don't use lots of things in Fantasy like skirmishers, and want to collect another army. I don't know very much about the armies or fluff, as I am new to Warhammer FB and don't have any favourite model ranges. It would be best if not a horde army, with about 170 models in my O&G I don't want too many more, while an 'evil' army might be good as in Fantasy as neither O&G or any of my 40K armies (Dark Angels, Tau possibly 'nids in the future) are really 'evil'.
Here is what I think of a few armies:
Defiantly Nowarves-Mainly as they are foes of the O&G.
Wood Elves-Just don't like them.
Probably not:Empire-I just don't like their foot soldiers clothes.
Hordes of Chaos- Well armoured, elite warriors? Like my marines a bit.
Skaven-Horde or cheesy from what I've heard.
High Elves- Like Eldar but I don't like the models as much.

I quite like Vampire Counts, not only are they being updated, but I like zombies and vampires.

(Sorry I some thing's wrong with the poll I am attempted to make, it's my first one.)


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

from what you've said an undead army is for you.


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

I would say Vampire counts since You can play them as either a horde army or a very elitist army. The first option is necromancers who spend every turn raising more cratues of the night and the second option is vampires leading heavily armoured dead things


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

ogre kingdoms are the way to go definately not a horde army one of the cheapest armies to collect and fantastic minis and great fun to game with


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm defiantly leaning towards VC and might get a Spearhead soon, though I do have my DA, Tau and Orc armies currently collecting and (slowly) painting so it might be a little while before I get anything, or I might just get into it and overload my workload... Still most of the new models look great, even if the crypt ghouls aren't very good, not humanoid enough.


----------

